# I want a 600lb goat....



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

With a punched-in, Roman nose and ears long enough to trip over! Oh, and lots of spots and blue eyes!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10Dj1v6F9N8]Hamad Iqbal Multan,280kg Bakra - YouTube[/ame]

Oh, and NO ONE can accuse me of *pampering* my goats anymore, because I do not raise my goats in a "special" decorated and blessed goat house, or have my family out gathering CERTAIN leaves, plants, and grasses to make up the diet....and I have never once decorated my goats with stings of semi-precious beads!


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny, I didn't know a horse and a goat could mate....


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Seems they have a "goat show" every year there. All sorts of competitions, including milk production, etc. But the big show is the Champion of SIZE, and those are some BIG GOATS!

The breed is from India, and is called a Jamunapari. Those roman noses and floppy ears on both Nubians and Boers? You can thank the Jamunapari hanging out in the woodpile.

Oh, but nothing beats the purebreds for sheer SIZE! 

And I WANT some! ~ponders~ How much would it cost me to import a herd of Jamunapari from India, do ya think?

DH is talking with the Director of Ag and Livestock Sciences at the University of Faisalabad in Pakistan, asking questions about importing semen straws.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Their faces scare me for some reason. Lol


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy Cow! Can you imagine the food bill?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Donna, their faces are like that because, at least in Pakistan, they have been bred for that "punched in" look. The Indian ones have longer noses.

andabigmac: But think, you could RIDE them! And they are DUAL purpose, meat and milk! That's a LOT of meat!


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

That is a triple purpose animal, ride, milk and meat. That big buck is as big as my 2 year old shetland/welsh pony and it's ears are as long as the bassett hounds. Wonder what kind of sound he makes?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Baaaaa-ooom?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I want some of those goat necklaces! Love the music, too.

Did a little googling, and their milk production is AWFULLY low for a goat that size! Peaks at only 8 pounds/day.


----------



## blujenes (Apr 18, 2010)

That thing's as big as a cow! Well, not quite, but imagine that huge goat during rut, with horns, now that's a fight I don't want to get into...


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

He has horns, blujenes. The Jamunapari have really short horns, though, that curl under like a sheep. 

Another Indian breed, the Malwari, has horns that come out at an angle from their heads, straight, but they twist in a spiral.

~sighs~ India has over 20 breeds of goats. We have, like, 11 or 12. It simply isn't FAIR! :awh:


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in the "don't like the faces" camp, but WHEW, those are some BIG goats!!


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

It took me awhile to figure it out, but I've got it!!! their faces (along with the beady little eyes) look EXACTLY like the big "queen" dragon on the movie "How to train your dragon"!!!
Im sure it's not just me, but does anyone else see these big boys with the huge bodies on there skinny little post legs and wonder how long they'll last? I'm guessing "not long"...


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~goes and watches the video again~ Hmmmm...the legs don't look out of proportion to the rest of the goat to me?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

CaliannG said:


> DH is talking with the Director of Ag and Livestock Sciences at the University of Faisalabad in Pakistan, asking questions about importing semen straws.


What would you use the semen straws on? Nubians, Boers, or Angus?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

wolffeathers said:


> What would you use the semen straws on? Nubians, Boers, or *Angus?*


:rotfl: ound: :hysterical: :spinsmiley: :rotfl:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did a little googling, and their milk production is AWFULLY low for a goat that size! Peaks at only 8 pounds/day.


Part of that is management also, Alice. DH was talking with a guy in India who wanted to know what we feed our goats to get such high production, so DH explained our feed and mineral management to him. He was told that they don't HAVE pelleted feeds over there, they have browse, fruit and barley that they feed their animals. And what did he mean, "loose minerals and copper boluses"?

So take that average milk production with that knowledge. That "average" comes from goats that only get a bit of barley, maybe, with their browse, and NO other management.

I wonder how our goats would do on browse, some barley, and no minerals, supplements, wormers, or anything else?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

That ain't no goat,,, thats a cow/camel cross, and that nose has gotta go.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

In Texas, we call those steers.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Okay, here are some pictures of Jamunapari kids. Oh come on! You can't tell me they aren't cute! Look at those EARS!


----------



## MaddieLynn (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh. My. Goodness. Box one up and send it to me NOW!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble too and fro?

I would play with those ears all danged day.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Err...... Sorry, I'm still not seeing it...... Not even in the babies. Creepy faces..... Don't like the dewlap going on in the front either...... The ears though, at least on the babies, are cute 

Wonder how well they dress out?

Bonus, for folks like me who don't like horns, at least they are tiny & out of the way...

My 9 year old thinks they'd make awesome pack goats, but claims he wouldn't look at their faces if he was hiking with one


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, some of that pronounced Roman nose isn't a nose at all, but a tuft of fur that grows there.

The numbers I have found say that they dress out at 43%.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't look at videos on my computer ( I wish I could see it..) But the baby pictures are scary to me too. Like a bad dream where things are really are distorted. 
If you were near the goats when they shook their head, those ears could knock you out.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am sold. Long ears got to me.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm assuming their's a reason for them ears. God didn't create nothin for no reason.
If its human intervention,,, then surely you all can do better.
Lose the ears, and please do somethin with that nose.
I was gonna mention that you all could do better if its human intervention. But then I realized how us americans have totally destroyed the pigeons that have been brought across the pond. Hopefully,, you all won't be as destructive.
OK,, I'm a goatman wannabe, so sue me. 
Just kidding on the suing me part, I aint got no money.
GH


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

If you get one I want one too. That thing is huge! The babies are cute!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

You say cute, I say hideous. Those poor babies!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking someone should have a farm with:

Lop ear bunnies
Basset hounds
Brahman cattle
Jamunapari goats


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Seems they have a "goat show" every year there. All sorts of competitions, including milk production, etc. But the big show is the Champion of SIZE, and those are some BIG GOATS!
> 
> The breed is from India, and is called a Jamunapari. Those roman noses and floppy ears on both Nubians and Boers? You can thank the Jamunapari hanging out in the woodpile.
> 
> ...


What would you impregnate with the semen? I'd be afraid the kids would be too big for even my biggest does.


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

CaliannG said:


> I wonder how our goats would do on browse, some barley, and no minerals, supplements, wormers, or anything else?


My husband and I were just talking about this. Brings you back to the old days, doesn't it? Goats and sheep and livestock never used to be raised on all of that stuff. Shepherds just rotated pastures and culled anything diseased. They didn't do bad did they?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They didn't have the goats that we have now, bred for high production. It just depends on your goals for your herd.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, there is a difference between optimal condition and surviving.

When I googled Jamunapari, I saw a lot of goats that were "surviving" under their management practices.

Many animals can survive and reproduce in poor environments. Breed young, do the best they can on what they have and then die young. The animal as a species "survives" but the individual has a very short life span.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought they looked kinda neat actually. But I like tiny goats myself.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Just imagine how much trouble a goat that size could cause  I think I'd be scared to own one.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I want some. *tehe*


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

the Jamunapari on google images dont look even remotely as nice as the ones in the video... and I'd really have to wonder if that seriously undershot jaw has something to do with that... how do they even eat?!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> the Jamunapari on google images dont look even remotely as nice as the ones in the video... and I'd really have to wonder if that seriously undershot jaw has something to do with that... how do they even eat?!


Hey, at least they aren't as bad as these goats:
Ugly Overload: Sock Puppet Goats


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Dang and I thought Pearl had some long ears...But she is way prettier


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Hey, at least they aren't as bad as these goats:
> Ugly Overload: Sock Puppet Goats


Wow. Just...wow. Star Wars Cantina ugly indeed.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

They look like great danes with hooves!


----------



## blujenes (Apr 18, 2010)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Hey, at least they aren't as bad as these goats:
> Ugly Overload: Sock Puppet Goats


I think I might have nightmares now....


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

If they are not the same breed, they are very closely related. I have seen pictures that are extreme/poor examples of each. Such as faces that are so extreme they cannot keep their tongue in their mouth.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

In Pakistan, they breed heavily for that undershot jaw. That is for their "show stock", and it is to the point that ads of Jamunapari for sale will list the number of teeth. (I think the EXTREME undershot jaw is a mutation with fewer teeth?) The Jamunapari that you see in the villages in India, or the rural villages in Pakistan, don't have the undershot jaw like that.

DH was researching more about them this morning, and it seems that the super long ears, the SLIGHTLY undershot jaw (as shown in the village pictures) and the neck flap are a parasite resistance adaptation in the breed. Given decent room and browse (not just "surviving"), they won't browse anything lower than where their ears touch the ground. The neck flap and jaw also prevents them from grazing or browsing AT the ground.

Since parasites gather at 3' or less from the ground, and these goats are touted for their excellent parasite resistance...well, I find it amusing. They aren't *actually* more parasite resistance than other breeds, they are just physiologically adapted to not graze/browse the parts that have the most parasites. 

The rural examples don't come close to getting the size of the show stock, so a lot of that is very careful feeding and maintenance, which they get from the very day they are weaned. The show stock (with their extreme jaws) don't HAVE to graze or browse...they get their food brought to them, chopped into little bits for them, and sometimes even spiced for their liking.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The spotted boy in that Youtube video is just beautiful. I wonder how much milk one would give a day? They have to be a meat breed though. Wow.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

So, Caliann, when can we expect the first US Jamunapari percentages? (I say use the straws on large nubians.  )

I like the nubians with a nice roman nose and those tall legs. I wonder if they would cross nicely into the nubians. I'm not a fan of the "extreme" or dysfunctional undershot jaw, but I would imagine they may cross nicely and exaggerate features we like in our nubians. Big, roman nosed, and basset ears! That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Discounting those spots, that breed is quite similar to the South African Boer breed. I had a 1/2 Boer buck/Saanan who topped out at 450#, had horns curled back and out almost 2', and was sooo gentle with me AND the does. He would "COURT them for a day or more before mounting and was a totally nonthreatening "daddy." I'm 5'6" and his shoulders would just fit underneath my armpit. When he reared up in play he was a good 7' tall and magnificent!!! Never broke a fence, never harmed any other goat or other animal, totally non-aggressive. I LOVE the Boer-Nubin cross - good milk and good meat. Always had a waiting list for his kids.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

More people seek to like the Boer/nubie cross rather than either one alone.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't like them. I don't think the babies are even cute. But there was a time when I didn't like Lamanchas either lol!!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I wonder if you could buy embryos? But, once again, what to implant them into? Did you happen to research an average birth weight?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I spent 2 years on a ranch on the Crow reservation in Montana. A tribal member had a 40 acre farmstead in the middle of the ranch. He had 4 of the largest buck goats I have ever seen. They were the size of welsh ponies. You could smell them from a half mile away and it was a fight to get a horse to ride near the place, they hated the smell too.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

tinknal said:


> I spent 2 years on a ranch on the Crow reservation in Montana. A tribal member had a 40 acre farmstead in the middle of the ranch. He had 4 of the largest buck goats I have ever seen. They were the size of welsh ponies. You could smell them from a half mile away and it was a fight to get a horse to ride near the place, they hated the smell too.


What breed were they?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

It's the only way I can tolerate Nubians! The Boer crossing seems to take out the vocalness of the Nubians and they seem to stay quiet! Also the Nubians have the bigger bone structure to handle the birthing and contribute those genes to the bone structure of the Boer line.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, you can thank the Jamunapari for your Nubian's long ears and Roman nose. The Jamunapari was the main, genetic contributor to the Anglo-Nubian breed. The "Indian" goat that was imported to England that was the first "exotic" buck to form the breed, was a Jamunapari. Even the Chitril goats of Pakistan (another part of the Anglo-Nubian heritage) are indistinguishable from the Jamunapari, and are considered, basically, the same animal.

So, the two largest influences on the Nubian breed were Jamunapari.

~grinz~ Which means, if I can manage to get semen straws in, which depends upon if they DO that over there, and how fast shipping could occur (the transport Nitro tank is only good for 5 days), I would use Nubian does.

The Boer goats can thank the Jamunapari for their Roman noses, long ears, wrinkled necks, and fast weight gain. They get their short frame and coloring, however, from their African ancestors.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you can get some straws Caliann! I saw pictures of these awhile back but couldn't find any info on them. It all sounds exciting to me! I can just picture a pasture full of them, and imagine what they could do with our management practices!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wolffeathers said:


> What breed were they?


Big-arsed old goats................. LOL!

I have no idea, I wasn't much into goats back then, especially those goats.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

Boy, you could stash a lot of goaty evil in those ears. I think I feel safer with my LaManchas. That being said, if one of those babies showed up on my doorstep, I probably wouldn't send it away.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i want some, lol, if you are able to get some straws imported i think that would AWESOME<


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> With a punched-in, Roman nose and ears long enough to trip over! Oh, and lots of spots and blue eyes!
> 
> Hamad Iqbal Multan,280kg Bakra - YouTube
> 
> Oh, and NO ONE can accuse me of *pampering* my goats anymore, because *I do not raise my goats in a "special" decorated and blessed goat house, or have my family out gathering CERTAIN leaves, plants, and grasses to make up the diet....and I have never once decorated my goats with stings of semi-precious beads*!


You don't? I do. All the time. Slacker.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> You don't? I do. All the time. Slacker.


ound: :rotfl: :hysterical: :spinsmiley:


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Ummm, I no longer think ya'll can dis the Jamunapari on looks.

The winner of "The most Beautiful Goat" competition:

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2008-06/13/content_8363780.htm

This was in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought they may actually have been the same breed(under different names) or at least closely related. It amazes me that the extreme individuals are able to live well. I wonder if a facial structure like that would cause birthing issues, like the bulldogs?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I don't know Kim, but it seems that in the Damascus goat (the one pictured), they have really gone to extremes, like they did with the Bulldog.

DH has been going through different foreign goat breeds today. It seems there is a swath through the Middle East and North Africa where they LOVE them some punch-faced goats. The more punch-faced they are, the more they love them. 

It tells you something about different tastes around the world. After all, those goats are considered *beautiful*.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Beauty IS in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~grinz~ Makes me wonder if they would consider my graceful, sleek, deer-like Alpines as revolting as I find that Damascus?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Or those *gasps* lamanchas.... those "earless" aliens... <3


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Did you notice that the Damascus had his ears cropped? If you look at the other pictures on that site, all of them have had their ears cropped to about half the size.

So they might LIKE a LaMancha, well, except for those ugly, long noses.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

They are interesting, but they seem to have consistently poor conformation.


----------



## downsized (Aug 28, 2012)

Could you imagine fencing in a buck? (or worse, getting head butted by that thing?)


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

CaliannG said:


> Ummm, I no longer think ya'll can dis the Jamunapari on looks.
> 
> The winner of "The most Beautiful Goat" competition:
> 
> ...


Hm. Must've been opposites day.


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

CaliannG said:


> DH was researching more about them this morning, and it seems that the super long ears, the SLIGHTLY undershot jaw (as shown in the village pictures) and the neck flap are a parasite resistance adaptation in the breed. Given decent room and browse (not just "surviving"), they won't browse anything lower than where their ears touch the ground. The neck flap and jaw also prevents them from grazing or browsing AT the ground.
> 
> Since parasites gather at 3' or less from the ground, and these goats are touted for their excellent parasite resistance...well, I find it amusing. They aren't *actually* more parasite resistance than other breeds, they are just physiologically adapted to not graze/browse the parts that have the most parasites.


I have thought about this a lot. It is actually a really neat trait. It could serve other roles as well. In an area like mine it seems goats can clean out the tastier stuff pretty fast, but if they left the plants a bit more foliage they would be a lot healthier. 

I dont have a large pasture yet, but I might someday. It would be an interesting trait for a herd to have in an area like this.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

They remind me of the Landstriders in The Dark Crystal:

http://www.larping.net/pictures/strider2.jpg

-Sonja


----------



## dmbenson (May 11, 2013)

I've been kind of looking into these - and there ARE NO IMPORTS of either Live animals, semen or embryos legally allowed into the us. Too bad - because I think they're really interesting.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

old thread alert.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but I was dancing around in bed just listening to it. 

Nice goat, too. They have always scared the freak out of me though.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

OOPS old thread. Hehe, sorry bout that.

It's always Grace to bring things back to life, huh? LOL

Actually... it was dmbenson. Hehe, I guess it's always me to try and steal the spotlight, too, eh?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I know its an old thread but it's still interesting. How did you find out that there are no legal exports of live animals nor embryos and the like? What's the policy on importing an animal for implantation? Or rather, implanting a couple of embryos in a heifer and exporting her out? Might be interesting to keep us goat people asking these questions until we could come to some compromise. Maybe there is a goat herd in India who wants to move to the US and bring their goats with them...

I am thinking those long ears would actually be great somewhere like Florida and Georgia-- wouldn't they work like african elephant ears and keep the goats cooler?


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I think PakistanFarmer, on HT, has goats mixed with the subject breed. She (he?) has an older thread with pictures of her herd.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Now I am wondering how Caliann and Sonja are doing...


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

At one point or another I had all that except for the Jamunapari. 

Please correct me. With a buck that large won't the possibility of birthing problems be greatly increased?


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Pony, I saw this thread and Caliann's name and all I could think is how in the world is she doing. 

Miss her much!

Dmbenson, that goat is almost big enough to ride!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Where IS Caliann? I miss the thunking


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

CaliannG said:


> Seems they have a "goat show" every year there. All sorts of competitions, including milk production, etc. But the big show is the Champion of SIZE, and those are some BIG GOATS!
> 
> The breed is from India, and is called a Jamunapari. Those roman noses and floppy ears on both Nubians and Boers? You can thank the Jamunapari hanging out in the woodpile.
> 
> ...


Count me in if you ever find out. 

Oh, and I love the music on this one. Color me strange.


----------



## SkeeterBlue (Jan 19, 2013)

andabigmac said:


> Do your ears hang low?
> Do they wobble too and fro?
> 
> I would play with those ears all danged day.


Me, too! I'd never get anything done!

I wonder what one of these crossed to a Saanen would be like? I'd be really afraid to cross this with anything smaller!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

That goat crossed with a pygmy goat might look like this :nana:


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

SkeeterBlue said:


> Me, too! I'd never get anything done!
> 
> I wonder what one of these crossed to a Saanen would be like? I'd be really afraid to cross this with anything smaller!


In all seriousness I'd try and find a different animal to do embryo transplants with. How big are the babies at birth? I'd not put one of my Saanen girls under one of them. Shouldn't a big Boar be more closely related?


----------

